# Propane Generator



## vikanuf (Mar 3, 2008)

scubajay said:


> Let me start by saying that my hunting property, which has no permanent dwelling, does not have electrical service. The power poles stop about 600 feet short of my driveway. The cost to bring the power down to my location would be about $5000 which is according to the electric company. So, my question is on propane generators. I have been considering purchasing a propane generator and renting a 100 gallon (or so) tank from the propane supplier to run both the generator and my travel trailer. Currently I run a small Honda generator that is only large enough to charge the battery and run a couple of small electrical appliances. I dislike that I constantly have to keep filling the fuel tank (it is only about ½ gallon). Has anyone used a propane generator in such a manor and is it worth while? I have been looking at a 7KW propane powered generator from Briggs & Stratton that runs at about 62db at full operation and is listed as a continual use generator. I would only be using the generator on weekends and hunting trips.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, I would recommend you to get an automatic control module from gencontrol.co.uk as they do the BV sensors fitted into the controller to monitor the battery voltage. Your generator will be starting and stopping automatically and charge your battery when you away from home. Very handy.
Kind regards,
Vik


----------

